# modifier T4 or LT for cpt code 28810



## jenmar (May 17, 2012)

Hello...I'm not sure which is a more appropriate modifier for cpt code 28810 - amputation, metatarsal, with toe, single (left foot, 5th toe, 5th metatarsal).  Modifier T4 for 5th digit or LT for metatarsal?  Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## nsteinhauser (May 17, 2012)

If the metatarsal is involved, I use the -rt or -lt. Proximal phalanx or above, I use the toe - T - codes.


----------



## nsteinhauser (May 17, 2012)

So - the -LT in this case...


----------



## jenmar (May 17, 2012)

thanks a bunch!!!


----------

